# Internal Sendmail Server with DMZ Sendmail relay



## gpatrick (Apr 28, 2014)

Currently I have a functioning Sendmail .mc file for a few domains with a mail server sitting in the DMZ.  What I'm not exactly sure about is what needs to change in the DMZ .mc file to relay mail to an internal server.

Does the DMZ mail server .mc file stay almost intact with the addition of the relay to the internal mail server? 

And what does the Sendmail .mc file for the internal server need changed from the default configuration?  Just add SMART HOST for the internal?


----------

